

California Pot Initiative Opposed By Beer Industry - lotusleaf1987
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/09/21/this-buds-not-for-you-bee_n_732901.html

======
protomyth
Not really unusual, look up Cotton growers opposition to growing hemp.

~~~
lotusleaf1987
Most definitely, Hearst et al. I imagine Advil, Tylenol, and all the other
pharmaceutical companies are against marijuana legalization as well.

